# Amazon merch account



## cars111 (Nov 14, 2016)

Hi does anyone on here have an Amazon Merch account for sale please. I have read a few threads and there are a few people who seem to not use their accounts. 
I have been waiting for 6 months now and still no invite  

Hope someone can help

Thanks again


----------



## olga1 (May 11, 2014)

You can't sell ( apparel ) t-shirts on amazon,


----------



## henryhoang (Nov 14, 2016)

I really want to buy an Amazon Merch. Does anyone here have it for sale?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RTGraphicsolutio (Dec 31, 2016)

cars111 said:


> Hi does anyone on here have an Amazon Merch account for sale please. I have read a few threads and there are a few people who seem to not use their accounts.
> I have been waiting for 6 months now and still no invite
> 
> Hope someone can help
> ...



Why don't you just setup an account on Etsy.com.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Have you logged in lately? Some have reported that they never received an email of their approval, but had access when they logged in to Amazon.

Last I heard they froze any new members, or even new designs for existing members, as the Christmas rush approached. Before that I heard the wait was around 4 months, but YMMV. The wait was reset to infinity in December. I imagine they will keep scaling up capacity as long as the market warrants, but don't want to end up ahead of the market.


As to suggestions of Etsy, and such. NOT THE SAME THING. Merch by Amazon is a T-shirt POD service.

As to not being able to sell apparel on Amazon (outside of the POD program), that is an urban legend. The apparel category requires approval, as do many, many other categories.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

I saw today that Amazon is buying a bunch of printers from Kornit as well as having a deal to buy stock in the company. Sounds like they are serious about expanding capacity both now and over at least the next few years.

Kornit Digital (KRNT) Soars on Merch by Amazon Deal


----------



## kendal (Jan 20, 2017)

I'm curious about the selection of shirts they offer, I can't find any kind of catalogue. And what can one do to speed up an account approval? Thanks!


----------



## rklovestruck (May 1, 2015)

This business plan seems like a game changer, I wish we could learn more from existing clients.


----------



## Qminati (Jun 3, 2014)

If anybody is willing to sell their merch by amazon account please message me, thanks!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I applied for an account on April 13th 2017 when I read Qminati's post and just got approval today.

Hopefully that means that have ratcheted up production capacity and are open to the masses.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

I had it but I got deactivated cuz of long term unused it said.


----------



## Karass (May 27, 2017)

Got my access yesterday too, I applied only 2 weeks ago


----------



## Maxcat (Nov 23, 2014)

djque said:


> I had it but I got deactivated cuz of long term unused it said.


I got the same, closed for used account, never knew I was approved, if I even was. Reapplied over the weekend but stinks because you can't apply with the same email address.


----------

